# Marquette starting veraison



## wood1954 (Aug 7, 2022)

Having a heavy rain weekend, grapes are looking great, no pests and very little mildew


----------



## GSMChris (Aug 7, 2022)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Aug 8, 2022)

Some of my grapes started veraison like 2 days ago but birds were after them even with nets


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 8, 2022)

Very nice! My Marquette started veraison on July 16 and are now at roughly 15 to 17 Brix. Other varieties are following suit. I still need to drop some fruit and tighten up nets. I'm holding my breath on wildlife damage. My electric fence netting seems to be doing a good job. Last year at this point in veraison, we didn't have nets or fence and I was wiped out.

Good luck!


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 8, 2022)

There are so many deer in my area fencing is a must, luckily I don’t have any bird pressure


----------



## keverman (Aug 9, 2022)

Marquette at 18.8 Brix today in Huron, Ohio (up along Lake Erie)


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 9, 2022)

keverman said:


> Marquette at 18.8 Brix today in Huron, Ohio (up along Lake Erie)
> 
> View attachment 91543


Very nice, what Brix do you pick at?


----------



## keverman (Aug 9, 2022)

wood1954 said:


> Very nice, what Brix do you pick at?


I shoot for 26 in the field sample which usually winds up around 24 must. We made that last year, but the year before we only made it to 22 due to yellow jacket damage. No bee sightings yet, so keeping fingers crossed! I also have 7 year old vines next to 3 year old vines, so I'll be curious to see if they differ in what Brix they arrive at.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m hoping my homemade wasps traps will destroy any nests in the area.
last year the stink bugs caused a lot of damage which attracted lots of bees and wasps. I’m keeping better observations this year to reduce rotten grapes. Good luck with your vintage.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Aug 16, 2022)

My Marquette started veraison around August 4 and they are already at 15 brix. They look sooooo good. Nets are up but no bird pressure yet. Going to set a racoon trap tonight.

I am between Montreal and Ottawa.


----------



## keverman (Aug 16, 2022)

They look great!


----------



## Vern (Aug 16, 2022)

Checked mine today, there at 17%. Looking nice.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2022)

Getting close here as well. just under 25 Brix right now. No raisining still.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 16, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Getting close here as well. just under 25 Brix right now. No raisining still.
> 
> View attachment 91801


those look really nice, are there some puncture marks on some of the berries?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2022)

No puncture marks. We don't have yellow jackets here.



wood1954 said:


> those look really nice, are there some puncture marks on some of the berries?


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 17, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> No puncture marks. We don't have yellow jackets here.


I was thinking stink bugs


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2022)

Don't have those either! LOL



wood1954 said:


> I was thinking stink bugs


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2022)

Got 0.50" of rain last night. Last pic is a portion of my "Air Force" that protects the grapes with out the use of nets (at least here in my neck of the woods)


----------



## BRK (Aug 17, 2022)

I live in SE Michigan and mine were at 15 last week. Can't wait to check them this week.


----------



## BRD (Aug 17, 2022)

20 brix on mine in northwestern PA. Netted two weeks ago. Hope to keep them on the vines until the pH and acid are more in line. Vines are loaded this year. Looks like a great growing season all over!


----------



## keverman (Aug 19, 2022)

Brix 21.8 today, need them to hang about 2 more weeks, if they hold up. Saw just 2 yellow jackets today. Wonder how long before they tell all their friends....


----------



## keverman (Aug 19, 2022)

ibglowin said:


> Got 0.50" of rain last night. Last pic is a portion of my "Air Force" that protects the grapes with out the use of nets (at least here in my neck of the woods)
> 
> View attachment 91817
> 
> ...


How well does he work, and for how many years in a row? Would LOVE that alternative!


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 19, 2022)

I’ll be putting my owl out in a couple weeks. My Brix is at 14, I have a lot of tiny green berries in the clusters that will never ripen so I’ve been tediously picking them out. Hoping that will help the rest to ripen.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 19, 2022)

How often do you move the owl? How many per acre? Which one on Amazon?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2022)

So the important thing is to move them around about once a week or so. I have 4 of these guys for ~30 vines. 2 Hawks and 2 Owls and they seem to work great. Especially this year with the rain I am seeing zero pressure from birds. We have Robins in the Spring but by this time of year they have migrated somewhere else and the only other bird that will hit them and stays around year round is the Spotted Towhee.







keverman said:


> How well does he work, and for how many years in a row? Would LOVE that alternative!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2022)

See previous post.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V5X9BH4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079JYN1GZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1






VinesnBines said:


> How often do you move the owl? How many per acre? Which one on Amazon?


----------



## keverman (Aug 23, 2022)

At almost 24 brix and pH 3.29. I'd like another week of hang time, but the bees are starting become a problem. I have drape netting, but not enough and no time to order more. I see Orchard Valley Supply sells "side" "fruiting zone" bee netting. In their pictures it's still open at the top and the bottom. How well could that work? I ask because if I cut mine lengthwise I have enough and it would drape over the fruiting zone, but not close at the bottom, so I did not give it any more thought....until I saw their product. If it would never work, I don't want to ruin my netting for nothing....


----------



## keverman (Aug 30, 2022)

Ohio Marquette at 25 brix and 3.29 pH yesterday. Planned for Thursday harvest, but then got a surprise storm that dumped over 1/2 inch of rain yesterday (Monday). Light rain and cloudy Tuesday morning then clearing second half of the day. Dry and sunny Wednesday. We will see if I lost some sugar, and how much when I test Wednesday before deciding. Can delay until Saturday and the weather until then looks clear and sunny. I really don't have any experience with how that rain may impact us, so this will be a learning moment. Predictions?


----------



## BRD (Aug 30, 2022)

Same question for me here in Norhwest PA. I am planning on Wednesday harvest but wondering what impact 2 days of rain will have. Im thinking if the grapes take on water it hurts sugar level but may help bring down acid? thoughts? As of yesterday I was at 22 brix but very concerned about yellow jacket damage. I haven't checked pH/TA in a couple of weeks So don’t know where I stand now. The last two harvests I have kept them on the vines as long as I dare to bring pH up more so than worry about sugar. Seems like I get to 20 or so brix and stall out so I chaptalize prior to kicking off fermentation.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 30, 2022)

Mine were at 22-24 brix last Thursday. They have to hang awhile longer due to my broken leg (2 weeks ago) and surgery today.

I’m learning patience and my son learned to spray. My husband rigged up a trailer and hauled me in the the vineyard for inspection. He knows how to harvest so we are soldiering on!


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 30, 2022)

BRD said:


> Same question for me here in Norhwest PA. I am planning on Wednesday harvest but wondering what impact 2 days of rain will have. Im thinking if the grapes take on water it hurts sugar level but may help bring down acid? thoughts? As of yesterday I was at 22 brix but very concerned about yellow jacket damage. I haven't checked pH/TA in a couple of weeks So don’t know where I stand now. The last two harvests I have kept them on the vines as long as I dare to bring pH up more so than worry about sugar. Seems like I get to 20 or so brix and stall out so I chaptalize prior to kicking off fermentation.


You might try poisoning the wasps there are some good videos on YouTube


----------



## ChuckD (Aug 30, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Mine were at 22-24 brix last Thursday. They have to hang awhile longer due to my broken leg (2 weeks ago) and surgery today.
> 
> I’m learning patience and my son learned to spray. My husband rigged up a trailer and hauled me in the the vineyard for inspection. He knows how to harvest so we are soldiering on!


Yikes . Hoping for a quick recovery… those vines aren’t going to manage themselves! I’m glad you have a good support team.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 31, 2022)

Thank you! I’ll heal and it is a good time to teach others how to care for my vines.

I’ve been thinking of you and your wife. My brother in law had stem cell transplant for multiple myeloma in 2006. So I understand the challenges you both are facing. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## keverman (Aug 31, 2022)

keverman said:


> Ohio Marquette at 25 brix and 3.29 pH yesterday. Planned for Thursday harvest, but then got a surprise storm that dumped over 1/2 inch of rain yesterday (Monday). Light rain and cloudy Tuesday morning then clearing second half of the day. Dry and sunny Wednesday. We will see if I lost some sugar, and how much when I test Wednesday before deciding. Can delay until Saturday and the weather until then looks clear and sunny. I really don't have any experience with how that rain may impact us, so this will be a learning moment. Predictions?


Harvested the portion not covered by bee nets due to damage showing, went from 25 Brix to 24 Brix after rain, but I’ll take that. The netted half of the vineyard will hang a few extra days since it still holding up.


----------



## BRD (Sep 1, 2022)

I harvested mine yesterday. I ended up at 25 brix so the rain didn’t seem to affect them. pH at 3.26 and TA at 105. In the past I’ve ameliorated prior fermentation to get the acid down but this year I’ll try to manage through it


----------



## Vern (Sep 3, 2022)

Checked nine today, brix 21 ph. 3.15 . Looks like another week


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 3, 2022)

My Marquette is at ph 2.8 and 21 Brix, itasca is the same. The itasca tastes really nice. The itasca tastes like ripe apple mixed with cantaloupe


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 4, 2022)

Vern said:


> Checked nine today, brix 21 ph. 3.15 . Looks like another week


From what I’ve read 3.15 is a pretty good pH for Marquette. Hope the harvest goes well. Does it typically drop as the Brix goes up?


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 5, 2022)

We visited a winery near Green Bay on Sunday afternoon and the owner/winemaker said his Marquette were only at 18.


----------



## BRK (Sep 5, 2022)

Mine were only 21 today. I'm having a lot of bird and bee pressure along with disease causing a lot of mummification of the berries. So I decided it was time to harvest. 13 vines yielded around 45 lbs after stems removed. My Merachal Foch though not ripe either only attaining 19 Brix was getting beaten up by the wasps too. So, I harvested them. 10 vines yielded around 40 lbs after the stems were removed. I wish I could have had them hang longer but they were starting to look rough. My Seyval Blanc grapes look amazing. Birds trying to get them too. Going to harvest them Friday.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 5, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> From what I’ve read 3.15 is a pretty good pH for Marquette. Hope the harvest goes well. Does it typically drop as the Brix goes up?


The acid should drop as brix goes up I’m hoping for 3.2 which after MLF should be about 3.4


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 5, 2022)

I spent two hours picking any grapes that were starting to rot or shrivel up. By keeping them out that should help keep the wasps away. So far no wasps or birds or stink bugs. I hope to pick in two weeks.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 5, 2022)

wood1954 said:


> The acid should drop as brix goes up I’m hoping for 3.2 which after MLF should be about 3.4


Yes. That’s what I meant. I should have been more specific. Acid drops and pH rises as they ripen.


----------



## Vern (Sep 6, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> From what I’ve read 3.15 is a pretty good pH for Marquette. Hope the harvest goes well. Does it typically drop as the Brix goes up?


PH goes up as acid drops. I an shooting for a PH of 3.3


----------

